

Surging gas prices threaten to derail economic recovery - bdking
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-gas-prices-20120221,0,2040833.story

======
pwg
Single page link for those who prefer not to read the article split up into
two pages:

[http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-gas-
prices-20120...](http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-gas-
prices-20120221,0,6682539,full.story)

